# night crying....



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo was a dream the first few nights of getting used to the new house. She slept great. Started in her kennel in my room, cried once and I just let her out and she was happy and went to sleep under my bed.
The last two night she has been such a "newborn" LOL
Waking up 3times a night. I tried everything. If we are in my room, she beggs to get in bed w/ me. Which I dont let her do at night because our bed is so high, she could fall off. When she is in her kennel, she wants out and cries untill I let her out. If she is down stairs she barks and barks at the rugs :smilie_tischkante: lol, her weakness, scary rugs! LOL
So I bring her down stairs and I sleep on the couch while she runs and jumps and plays for hours in the dark! 
I dont really think I am asking any questions here, but just a rant...im tired, she kept me up last night w/ her chewing, crying and begging to be next to me. (not that that is a bad thing, but she is just not ready for the bed yet!) 
Sleep Ponyo sleep!!!!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh those puppy nights!!!
I would keep her crated and not let her roam. To much of a chance she can get into trouble. 
I would get a travel crate (plastic with holes around the side) put that on your bed....prepare
for a few nights of protest but she must learn she sleeps in her "bed".
Good luck.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She has you trained well. Turn it around. Start over again with her in the crate. She'll cry because she knows that will get her what she wants. Don't let her out (make sure she potties before you put her in). If she keeps barking, (not everyone will agree with me) but a spray bottle with water will stop it pretty quickly. I wouldn't let her see you do this because don't want her to associate this water shot with you. Also, if you don't want her sleeping in your bed don't bring her into it at all. She won't beg to get into your bed if she doesn't know what it's all about. 

Good luck!! Sleepless nights are not fun!!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you! Lucky for me, my husband is working nights right now. I can deal w/ her cries at night, but he cracks easier then I do. So hopefully I can get this kennel training down ASAP!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Our Bianca sleeps on our bed. When we got Bitsy this past December I put a soft travel crate at the foot of our bed between my hubby and I facing us. I let Bitsy fall asleep next to me and as soon as she did I picked her up, put her quickly in the carrier and zipped it up. She would sleep 4 hours at a time and would only cry to come out if she had to pee. I also kept a stuffed toy in there with her. This lasted about 4 months and now she sleeps on our bed along with Bianca. I just didn't have the heart to let her see her sister sleeping on the bed and not have her join us.


----------

